# 7 year old wants to fly fish.



## Kidsatplay (Aug 18, 2012)

My 7 year old was out playing with my steelhead fly rod this weekend and now wants a fly rod to fish with also. 

Any recommendations for getting a 7 year old into the sport? Do I start with lower weight rod/reel or get what he needs. Ir make him start out in pond/river? Any advice.


----------



## ducman491 (Oct 31, 2011)

Cabela's has a 5wt combo for $50 or so. My 10yo daughter has been practicing with my 5wt and my 3wt in the yard.

Bass Pro has one for $40


----------



## briney dave (Aug 28, 2013)

the five is a pretty standard wt and you can go a bit shorter too I would guees

the keys are just like anything to make it fun, to keep working on form but not to boss about it and know when to end a session 

target games are great as are loop games where you play who can get the most line in the air still under control

as for going to the water: pre scout to be sure you of two things: one that there are fish there willing to take flies that have slapped the water and splashed and had all kinds of noise (all fine!!)

second that there is room to cast and stand flat private ponds and similar places

lastly which is more than two but still okay: keep the trip to no more than there is an interest: when that drops off put away the fly rod and let the seven year old be themselves for as long as they like there 

dry cloths will help too LOL


----------



## briney dave (Aug 28, 2013)

I forgot to mention that I went to bass pro to a casting class when my son was about that age: they put a $500 orvis 4 wt in his hand and it was like he had the rod in his hand since birth. I would let him play around a bit but be ready to get a him a rod that works well enough to not be a pain to use: a bass pro or cabella special that runs around 125 or so will be a really nice first real rod its sort of like trying to learn to use crank baits with a spincast rod just not going to go that well in my opinion


----------



## Socom (Nov 3, 2005)

Are you anywhere near Cleveland? I have a cheap fly combo, pfluger, I think, that you could have. Its a 9ft three piece rod. Rather someone get use out of it



Sent from my GT-N5110 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ledslinger (Aug 24, 2006)

Briney dave +1

When you finally think the stage is set---go fishin but dont take your rod---its all about him---100%---when hes shows any sign of tiring---leave.


----------



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

Last year my 7yo now 8, got interested and I found a 4wt Berkeley 7'6" 2 piece at Fin, Feather, Fur for $37. Also got an Okuma reel for $50 and a new Lefty Krey line for $50. 

I was just out with her yesterday, I'm catching a few bass on my spinning rig and she wants to catch 4-6 inch bluegill with her fly rod. (she put down her live bait rig, in order to catch them on flies.) She caught a dozen in like 25 mins. She will be better than me in no time!


----------



## ejsell (May 3, 2012)

I've had my 7 year old casting my 6wt. In the back yard a couple of times. I'm hoping to get him out this coming week to catch some blue gill. He's much better at casting the fly rod than he is with a regular rod and reel.


----------



## briney dave (Aug 28, 2013)

its all in keeping the wrist fixed: once you are out using spinning gear you start to flick rather than use the longer motion of a fly rod then you have to make a near or actual conseous effort to keep that wrist set or the loops go right down the drain


----------



## Kidsatplay (Aug 18, 2012)

Thank you guys!!!!! Yes I am near Cleveland I will pm you. His birthday is next mont and I would like to have something ready to go. Lol. He wants to be a fisherman for Halloween. He claims he was born to fish.


----------



## ledslinger (Aug 24, 2006)

a shorter rod will work in his favor---7-1/2 or an 8---its less stress on kids arms---medium weight so he can feel the loading---slower action midflex lower modulus rod is good for a kid.


----------



## anglerNpurgatory (Jun 17, 2010)

I started at about that age. Pond full of bluegills and some foam spiders will keep them entertained. I've been thinking about getting my niece and nephew started. The TFO bug launcher looks like a pretty good youth rig.


----------



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

The fly my daughter and I have been using to get any bluegill to bite has been the "grillos fat caddis." Andrew Grillos introduced me to the fly on the Green river outside Seattle a couple years ago. I introduced over 2 dozen rainbows to it that day and I would recommend Andrew and the Green river to anyone who wants a great wild trout experience. Biggest trout was 17 inches and average size was 10 inches. 

I tie the fly with white elk hair so we can see it better. Whether it sinks or floats, it catches bluegill all day long and she has a blast trying to catch as many as she can. I've even seen her outfish others with worms under a bobber with that fly. Good luck and you two will have fun.

Rickerd


----------



## willy (Apr 27, 2007)

Kidsatplay said:


> My 7 year old was out playing with my steelhead fly rod this weekend and now wants a fly rod to fish with also.
> 
> Any recommendations for getting a 7 year old into the sport? Do I start with lower weight rod/reel or get what he needs. Ir make him start out in pond/river? Any advice.


Start in the yard, with a stick, some yarn, and a target like a trashcan lid.
it's so easy, a girl can do it...
[ame="http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xoek0d_casting-with-joan-wulff_sport"]Casting with Joan Wulff - Video Dailymotion[/ame]


----------

